# Not another micrometer stop?



## Charley Davidson (Mar 4, 2012)

Why would you replace it? looks nice.


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for that link Billy. Lots of interesting stuff on there.

Paul


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> I found the print on line at this site. There are many lathe projects here.
> 
> http://www.kinzers.com/don/MachineTools/lathe_projects/
> 
> "Billy G"



Instant bookmark!


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 4, 2012)

Bill 

You must have been a busy guy today!
Thanks for the link too, lots of interesting stuff. Hey,,, hang on a min ('')
Bill, You cleaned the chip pan out!(':yikes:')
I knew something had changed from fridays pic (':nuts:')     (':biggrin:')


The Mic stop looks good too (':high5:')


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill, I hope thats not blood in the pic!!

Cheers Phil


----------

